# Galatians 5:17 - the things you want to do?



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 4, 2008)

[Bible]Galatians 5:16-17[/bible]

...for these are opposed to each other, _to keep you from doing the things you *want *to do_.

Is the Spirit opposed to the flesh to keep you from doing the fleshly things that you want to do or is the flesh opposed to the Spirit to keep you from doing the Spiritual things that you want to do?

Which are the things that we want to do that we are being kept from doing according to this passage?


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 4, 2008)

Gal. 5:19 Now the works of the flesh are evident: sexual immorality, impurity, sensuality, 20 idolatry, sorcery, enmity, strife, jealousy, fits of anger, rivalries, dissensions, divisions, 21 envy, drunkenness, orgies, and things like these. I warn you, as I warned you before, that those who do such things will not inherit the kingdom of God.


----------



## moral necessity (Aug 4, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> [Bible]Galatians 5:16-17[/bible]
> 
> ...for these are opposed to each other, _to keep you from doing the things you *want *to do_.
> 
> ...



in my opinion, this passage parallels Rom. 7:15, and is saying that, the good that we want to do is always hindered and corrupted by the flesh. To me, it's a verse of comfort, because it states the reality of the situation. "I do not understand my own actions. For I do not do what I want, but I do the very thing I hate......for, I have the desire to do what is right, but not the ability to carry it out." - Rom.7:15,18.

Blessings!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 5, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Gal. 5:19 Now the works of the flesh are evident: sexual immorality, impurity, sensuality, 20 idolatry, sorcery, enmity, strife, jealousy, fits of anger, rivalries, dissensions, divisions, 21 envy, drunkenness, orgies, and things like these. I warn you, as I warned you before, that those who do such things will not inherit the kingdom of God.



Could you elaborate? I am not sure how this answers my question since Paul continues to describe both works of the flesh and the Spirit.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sorry, the verse is supposed to be the answer to your second question - Which are the things that we want to do that we are being kept from doing according to this passage?




ChristopherPaul said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > Gal. 5:19 Now the works of the flesh are evident: sexual immorality, impurity, sensuality, 20 idolatry, sorcery, enmity, strife, jealousy, fits of anger, rivalries, dissensions, divisions, 21 envy, drunkenness, orgies, and things like these. I warn you, as I warned you before, that those who do such things will not inherit the kingdom of God.
> ...


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 5, 2008)

moral necessity said:


> ChristopherPaul said:
> 
> 
> > [Bible]Galatians 5:16-17[/bible]
> ...



I see what you are saying and I can't disagree, but I would like to know what is meant in this Galatians passage. If the "things you want to do" refers to the things of the flesh, then yes this may parallel Romans 7 (depending on your interpretation of the "Romans 7 Man"). But if it refers to the Spirit then it is a bit different. I am not sure.

I think it may be a clarified in the original Greek sentence structure, but I don't know Koine Greek.

Thanks


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 5, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I'm sorry, the verse is supposed to be the answer to your second question - Which are the things that we want to do that we are being kept from doing according to this passage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you would say the passage is stating that the desires of the flesh are against the Spirit, and the desires of the Spirit are against the flesh, for these are opposed to each other, to keep you from doing the things of the flesh which are sexual immorality, impurity, sensuality, idolatry, sorcery, enmity, etc.(?). 

Why could it not mean "...to keep you from doing the things of the Spirit which are Love, Joy, Peace, Patience, etc."(?)

I am not trying to be difficult I simply do not understand the passage nor how to know which (flesh or Spirit) Paul is referring to.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 5, 2008)

The passage is simply stating the fact that the desires of the Spirit and the desires of the flesh are mutually exclusive and they work against each other. It also means that the flesh will never fully accomplish the evil that we desire, conversely the work of the Spirit (as a result of the tainting of sin and the purpose of sanctification) will not fully accomplish the good that we desire.

As Romans 7 points out, we desire both good and evil and thus we are 'wretched men'.

Paul then gives us a list of both the works of the flesh and the works of the Spirit so that we may distinguish the workings of our struggle. Struggle is essential to growing and maturing in Christ and toward Christ-likeness. We must recognize and distinguish the work of the Spirit so that we may strengthen those desires and we must diminish and reject those works of the flesh.

In the end our fleshly works are unredeemable and can only fail to live up to God's standard, but praise God He has made provision for our flesh, for Adam's sin, for our sins, for our evil desires through the atonement of the Cross and the imputation of Christ's righteousness.


----------



## moral necessity (Aug 6, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> I see what you are saying and I can't disagree, but I would like to know what is meant in this Galatians passage. If the "things you want to do" refers to the things of the flesh, then yes this may parallel Romans 7 (depending on your interpretation of the "Romans 7 Man"). But if it refers to the Spirit then it is a bit different. I am not sure.
> 
> I think it may be a clarified in the original Greek sentence structure, but I don't know Koine Greek.
> 
> Thanks



Well, let's look at the Galatians passage. He's writing to believers, who have placed faith in the finished work of Christ. Many are being drawn away by the Judaizers to resort to works for justification, and he is emphatically reminding them that, to do so, is to leave Christ. He pursues this entire theme up through chapter 5. He then tells them in 5:13 that this freedom ought to encourage us to not use it as an opportunity for the flesh. He tells them to remain walking by the Spirit (vs.16), or to remain walking by this way of faith, for this leads towards the stifling of the fleshly cravings that still exist and act within us. He then says that the fleshly principle within us rebels against the spiritual principle within us (vs.17), so that we cannot do the things that we would like to do. So, I conclude that the flesh acts as a hindrance to the positive and spiritual drives within us. We have a desire to do good, to love God, and to obey his commands, yet we have a contrary desire within us that restrains that from the fulfillment of those spiritual drives. So then, verse 18 gives us encouragment, for it tells us that, although we are laden with such sin, we are not under it's condemning power. We are not under the law, so even with such restriction to our spiritual desires, we are not under condemnation for such. He then lays out the deeds that are produced by those who resort to works based righteousness. It does not lead to godliness........but rather more sinfulness. But, the way of faith, the way of resting in the work of Christ, which he phrases as walking according to the Spirit, leads to these positive fruits. And, it leads to the crucifying of the flesh with it's passions and desires. So, we are to remain on the path of faith (verse 25), and not resort back to Judaism or works based righteousness. We are to walk or continue on this narrow road of faith. So, to me, this is how I understand the passage for now.

Blessings!


----------

